# Union model breakdown



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

kwillo said:


> Looking at union bindings on their website and online stores there's nothing really breaks down the models and rates stiffnesses etc etc. I've heard Union Inhouse and Extremo compare between models in other threads but never a total breakdown of the models and what their recommended riding style is.
> Any chance of a bit of help?
> Cheers.


That's partly cause they think you can ride anything on every binding they make.

I'll do my best, though one of them, probably Extremo, will find something to bitch at me for.

DLX's are for the budget rider or street jibber. Flite is budget resort rider, or someone looking for weight savings under $200. The Flite Pro is a beefed up Flite. The Contact is a jib binding. The Force is their meat and potatoes anything binding. The Contact Pro is surfy all mountain or just under mid flex park. The Atlas is similar to the Force with a little more lateral give. The Force SL is somewhere in between the Force and Atlas but lighter. The MC is the bling binding for the dude that wants all the bells and whistles and uber light weight. The Charger is the Atlas lover that wants more highback. The Factory is the Atlas lover that just wants a little more binding everywhere, doesn't want the Force, and wants canting.


----------



## SHREDallDAY (May 7, 2013)

kwillo said:


> Looking at union bindings on their website and online stores there's nothing really breaks down the models and rates stiffnesses etc etc. I've heard Union Inhouse and Extremo compare between models in other threads but never a total breakdown of the models and what their recommended riding style is.
> Any chance of a bit of help?
> Cheers.


I don't know what online stores you are looking at, but Evo.com gives a good basic stiffness rating for bindings. What type of riding do you want it for?

Union Charger Snowboard Bindings 2014 | evo


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Not going to lie, I was expecting somewhat of a ribbing from you Nivek for even mentioning Union but that is a pretty bloody good answer, thanks.
Evo does gives a stiffness rating, but it seems that most of them are listed at medium, if they are exactly the same stiffness what's the difference in them??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well in Evo's defense I haven't ridden a Union I'd really call 'stiff'. And at one point in like January or so Johan called the Force their stiffest binding.

I haven't ridden the Charger or the Factory, those are likely the stiffest bindings they make.


----------



## SHREDallDAY (May 7, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Well in Evo's defense I haven't ridden a Union I'd really call 'stiff'. And at one point in like January or so Johan called the Force their stiffest binding.
> 
> I haven't ridden the Charger or the Factory, those are likely the stiffest bindings they make.


Yeah I was looking for a stiff binding and the charger is the stiffest. They arent exactly Medium is 3-5 for stiffness, but if you want the stiffest union binding go for the charger.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

just read your other post.. welcome to Canada soon.

for union bindings you can also check out c3-shop.com as they sell Demo and Sample Union bindings... Which is a lot cheaper than regular prices. The catch is that they don't come with warranties and are slightly worn. However local board shops usually will fix your bindings even if they break, so unless you snap the baseplate in two pieces somehow you'll be fine.

however the other problem with c3-shop.com is that they only accept US billing addresses and they don't offer free shipping. So you will end up paying an extra $12-15 dollars on shipping to Pt. Roberts and also have to change your credit card billing address to some random US address before making the payment and changing it back afterwards. BTW I bought a pair of Union Contact Pro's for $70 on that site.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

hmmm, tell me more about the changing the billing address thing. I need to know this!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> That's partly cause they think you can ride anything on every binding they make.
> 
> I'll do my best, though one of them, probably Extremo, will find something to bitch at me for.
> 
> DLX's are for the budget rider or street jibber. Flite is budget resort rider, or someone looking for weight savings under $200. The Flite Pro is a beefed up Flite. The Contact is a jib binding. The Force is their meat and potatoes anything binding. The Contact Pro is surfy all mountain or just under mid flex park. The Atlas is similar to the Force with a little more lateral give. The Force SL is somewhere in between the Force and Atlas but lighter. The MC is the bling binding for the dude that wants all the bells and whistles and uber light weight. The Charger is the Atlas lover that wants more highback. The Factory is the Atlas lover that just wants a little more binding everywhere, doesn't want the Force, and wants canting.


Nope. That's pretty much spot on. I'd only add that the carbon injected baseplate of the Charger is significantly stiffer than the Atlas, so in addition to a stiffer highback it's stiffer overall.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Not sure if this helps at all but heres Unions 2013/14 catalog online:

ISSUU - 14_UNION by zuzupopo.snow


----------

